# Non ceramic long lasting liquid winter sealant?



## Meirion658 (Feb 11, 2012)

Afternoon all. 

I'm looking for a non ceramic long lasting liquid based sealant to protect the car over the winter months until around March Time.

I'm looking to deep clean both cars over next few days and apply a sealant to protect. I will give the cars a regular wash over the winter months and top up with Sonax BSD.

Any suggestions of a product that has
1. Protection
2. Ease of application
3. Longevity.

Thanks


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Not sure if they still sell it, but I’ve got / used Auto Allures toughseal which is great, very easy to use and adds a nice protection and lasts a good few months


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Either sonax polymer netsheild or fusso coat F7 (liquid) would be my go too


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

out of curiosity, why no ceramic derivatives?


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

I bet whatever you choose will be fine if regular BSD layers are applied.
Probably even BSD alone as a drying aid would give very easy future washes and beautiful beading!


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

stangalang said:


> Either sonax polymer netsheild or fusso coat F7 (liquid) would be my go too


What's you're thoughts on the f7 liquid in terms of application and outright durability and chemical / wash resistance?

It's a product I've been considering a while but not seen much on. Regular user of the sonax aerosols though


----------



## Meirion658 (Feb 11, 2012)

Fairtony said:


> out of curiosity, why no ceramic derivatives?


Dunno really just heard some are a pain to apply and can be a bit patchy.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

stangalang said:


> Either sonax polymer netsheild or fusso coat F7 (liquid) would be my go too


How many application You can get from F7? Bottle state 3-4. Surely much more?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Yellow Dave said:


> What's you're thoughts on the f7 liquid in terms of application and outright durability and chemical / wash resistance?
> 
> It's a product I've been considering a while but not seen much on. Regular user of the sonax aerosols though


I have started durability test which includes 14 LSP also F7...

__
http://instagr.am/p/BpAMYbkB1qE/


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

Meirion658 said:


> Dunno really just heard some are a pain to apply and can be a bit patchy.


Maybe youre thinking more of proper full on ceramic coatings. Ceramic based products like Gyeon Wetcoat couldn't be easier to apply and have incredible coverage. (I remember being blown away that the seams around my headlights were insanely hydrophobic after application)


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

I think he means the full on ceramics. I love CarPro Hydro2 (pretty much the same as Wetcoat, I believe) but wouldn't want to apply a full on ceramic.

I have nowhere indoors to apply it and don't want to throw away my microfibres.

OP, for your use I'd recommend Sonax Polymer Net Shield (PNS). I've just ordered some myself from CarParts4Less, who seem to have the cheapest price.

Being a Sonax product it should play nice with the BSD.

As others have said though, you could probably get away with just using BSD, as long as you wash every few weeks throughout winter.

Other alternatives are Fusso and Collinite 845 Insulator Wax.

Oh, and another option is Meguiar's Fast Finish. Available from Halfords (Megs products are currently on offer with 20% off) and very quick and easy to apply. I have put BSD over this myself and had no issues at all.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Meirion658 (Feb 11, 2012)

Fairtony said:


> Maybe youre thinking more of proper full on ceramic coatings. Ceramic based products like Gyeon Wetcoat couldn't be easier to apply and have incredible coverage. (I remember being blown away that the seams around my headlights were insanely hydrophobic after application)


Correct the full on ceramics seem like hard work to me. I've just seen a review of the wetcoat and TAC moonlight. They look like a decent combo to me.


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

Meirion658 said:


> Correct the full on ceramics seem like hard work to me. I've just seen a review of the wetcoat and TAC moonlight. They look like a decent combo to me.


winning combo there. and if you've seen the same Forensic Detailing video I think you have, then youll be sold!


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Another recommendation for Meguiars Fast Finish: it’s very difficult to get this wrong, and lasts a very long time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

tosh said:


> Another recommendation for Meguiars Fast Finish: it's very difficult to get this wrong, and lasts a very long time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Not tried this - have seen it a couple of times and wondered what it was like ?


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

Andyblue said:


> Not tried this - have seen it a couple of times and wondered what it was like ?


It's great, very quick and easy to use but gives a nice glassy finish! Both cars here have it on and I'll be testing the durability of it during the winter.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

iCraig said:


> It's great, very quick and easy to use but gives a nice glassy finish! Both cars here have it on and I'll be testing the durability of it during the winter.


Cheers mate : thumb:


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

iCraig said:


> It's great, very quick and easy to use but gives a nice glassy finish! Both cars here have it on and I'll be testing the durability of it during the winter.


That's what I'm putting on my car this week. Just trying to find a couple of days to decon and strip the old protection off. Looking forward too it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meirion658 (Feb 11, 2012)

tosh said:


> Another recommendation for Meguiars Fast Finish: it's very difficult to get this wrong, and lasts a very long time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Once applied what do you use to top up over the winter months or after a wash?


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

You could use Ultimate Quik Detailer or Quik Wax which Meguiars suggest.


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

I've been using Si stal by kkd on a lot of my clients cars for autunm/winter protections. It's meant to last 12 months, outs like a ceramic easy to apply ,durable, great beading and sheeting and propper glossy on prepared paint (full decon and panel wipe before) , it's still holding up like new in cars after 3 months or use kkd Si coat looks amazing lasts 6 months or even there purity x which can be applied by foam lance, as a standard sealant 1:20 or top up after each wash 1ml in 500ml !! I'm loving kkd at the moment as you can tell :lol:


----------



## pugoman (Oct 27, 2005)

Meirion658 said:


> Once applied what do you use to top up over the winter months or after a wash?


Instead of buying a top-up product, you could always just wipe on another application of Fast Finish, it's that quick and easy to use.


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

pugoman said:


> Instead of buying a top-up product, you could always just wipe on another application of Fast Finish, it's that quick and easy to use.


You shouldn't really need to though as it'll last 5-6 months I believe.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

Gtechniq c2v3
very easy to apply and lasts a long time- great beading from it


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Fusso F7 coat durability and how many cars you can get from the one bottle?


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Wowo's crystal sealant on mine and it's multi use. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Yellow Dave said:


> What's you're thoughts on the f7 liquid in terms of application and outright durability and chemical / wash resistance?
> 
> It's a product I've been considering a while but not seen much on. Regular user of the sonax aerosols though


I like it! I find it easy to apply, its not difficult apply or remove or anything like that. Beads well and seems to stand up to washes well! Its very different in use to sonax I think but water behaviours are on par



sm81 said:


> How many application You can get from F7? Bottle state 3-4. Surely much more?


More than that for me, but I do try to apply thinly. The liquid is VERY thin so you could put in a little sprayer rather than tipping it onto the applicator


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

So How much more. I can Imagine that it should Last 8-10


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

sm81 said:


> So How much more. I can Imagine that it should Last 8-10


Ive never felt the need to count so couldn't tell you. I didn't even know they said 3 to 4 if I'm honest


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Don't think there is much out there liquid sealant wise that will top Wowo's Crystal Sealant.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## shelton (Jul 24, 2017)

sm81 said:


> How many application You can get from F7? Bottle state 3-4. Surely much more?


Haha we always "assume the worst" for any kind of estimate like that. We don't want people to think we exaggerate. They would telephone us and complain.

It does have the unintended side affect of making some people think that "enough for 3/4 cars" means "I should use 1/3 of the bottle to be safe" - that's not true either

F7 spreads very easily and I would be surprised if anyone on DW used it up in 3-4 uses, but remember our products were made for Japan mainstream market, and it's on the shelf in the Japanese equivalent of Tesco/Halfords/etc. - it could be the first LSP someone ever buys here.

So take the numbers as a "worst case scenario"


----------



## wilbz11 (Jun 23, 2006)

Wowo’s crystal sealant, excellent on wheels & paintwork. 

Just ensure you apply to paint that has had all previous products removed or it can be grabby and a PITA to work with.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Another vote for Wowo Crystal Sealant here. You have to get application technique correct but once you do, not much out there that can beat it


----------

